# My first time using the 5D Mark III for a Wedding!



## harvey3909 (May 28, 2012)

here is the link http://youtu.be/XuY6wxipUW4 Im pretty happy with the result!

harvey agustin
blendedimagery.net


----------



## awinphoto (May 30, 2012)

Great job... what mic system did you use for this?


----------



## drjlo (Jun 1, 2012)

That's nice. What video editing software, lens, and rig (shoulder?) setup was used?


----------

